# [Review] Corsair ML 120 / 140 Pro: Leisetreter mit Luft nach oben?



## DerKabelbinder (1. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.) Einleitung:*

"_Wenn die NASA einen Lüfter für Computergehäuse entwerfen würde – so sähe er aus._"​ 
Neben einigen überarbeiteten RGB-Modellen präsentierte der kalifornische    Hersteller Corsair auf der diesjährigen Computex auch die neue    PWM-Lüfterserie „ML Pro“, welche durch eine revolutionäre    Magnetschwebelagerung neue Standards im Bereich der 120mm und 140mm    Lüfter setzen soll. Dabei verspricht Corsair nicht weniger als ein    höheres Fördervolumen, eine geringere Geräuschkulisse und eine    schließlich effizientere Kühlung, unabhängig der jeweiligen    Einsatzbedingungen. Ob die Lüfter diesen Erwartungen standhalten können, klärt der folgende Test.


 *2.) Spezifikationen:

**Corsair ML120 Pro:*​
*Anschluss:
*4-Pin PWM
*Lagerung:
*Magnetschwebelager („Magnetic Levitation Bearing“)
*Abmessungen:*
120x120x25mm
*Umdrehungen:*
400-2400 U/min
*Lautstärke:
*16-37 dB(A)
*Fördervolumen:
*12-75 CFM
*Statischer Druck:
*0.2-4.2 mmH2O
*Leistungsaufnahme:*
0.225 A
*Sonstiges:
*austauschbare Entkopplungselemente, Abschaltung bei 0% PWM, 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie

​*[ Gemessen ]*
*Umdrehungen: *445-2421 U/min (35%-100%)
*Gewicht: *207g 
*Kabellänge: *59.5 cm


​*Corsair ML140 Pro:

*​*Anschluss:
*4-Pin PWM
*Lagerung:*
Magnetschwebelager („Magnetic Levitation Bearing“)
*Abmessungen:*
140x140x25mm
*Umdrehungen:* 
400-2000 U/min
*Lautstärke:*
16-37 dB(A)
*Fördervolumen:*
20-97 CFM
*Statischer Druck:
*0.2-3.0 mmH2O
*Leistungsaufnahme:*
0.202 A
*Sonstiges:
*austauschbare Entkopplungselemente, Abschaltung bei 0% PWM, 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie

​*[ Gemessen ]*
*Umdrehungen:* 390-1994 U/min (34%-100%)
*Gewicht*: 234g
*Kabellänge:* 59.5 cm​​


*Corsair ML140 Pro LED:
*
*Anschluss:
*4-Pin PWM
*Lagerung:
*Magnetschwebelager („MagLev“)
*Abmessungen:
*140x140x25mm
*Umdrehungen:
*400-2000 U/min
*Lautstärke:
*16-37 dB(A)
*Fördervolumen
*20-97 CFM
*Statischer Druck:
*0.2-3.0 mmH2O
*Leistungsaufnahme:
*0.276 A
*Sonstiges:
*LED (blau/weiß/rot), austauschbare Entkopplungselemente, Abschaltung bei 0% PWM, 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie

​*[ Gemessen ]*​*Umdrehungen: *390-1946 U/min (34-100%)
*Gewicht: *226g
*Kabellänge: *59.5 cm​

​ *3.) Verpackung und Lieferumfang:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Corsairs ML Pro kommen jeweils in einem wertigen Pappkarton, wie zu erwarten bedruckt mit einigen Darstellungen der wesentlichen Features samt technischer Leistungsdaten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Im Inneren findet sich neben dem Lüfter lediglich   ein  kleines Päckchen mit einem kurz gehaltenen Garantieblättchen sowie   vier Montageschrauben und zwei Kabelbindern.
Zusätzliche Adapter beziehungsweise Verlängerungskabel bleiben an dieser Stelle  leider aus, welche angesichts der zur Zeit immernoch recht stattlichen  Preislage   durchaus angemessen gewesen wären.


*4.) Design & Austattung:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Mit  der Entwicklung der ML Pro wagt Corsair gegenüber den ehemaligen AF   ("Airflow") und SP ("Static Pressure") Serien den Schritt zu einem   ausgewogeneren Allround-Produkt, dass sich gleichermaßen für die   Gehäusebelüftung als auch für Kühlkörper eignen soll. Die Beschaffenheit   des "Custom Engineered Rotor" orientiert sich hierbei offenkundig  an  dem Design der NF-A14 von Noctua, welche bereits seit längerem für  ihre  zuverlässige Performance bekannt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Ein vollkommen eigenständiges Konzept bietet Corsair dahingegen mit der polygonalen Rahmenstruktur auf der Außenseite sowie  der frontseitig vollständig abgerundeten Einlauffläche, welche den Lüftern  ein außergewöhnliches Äußeres verleiht. Positiv fallen außerdem die geringen Spaltmaße zwischen  Rotorblatt und Rahmen auf, welche im Falle der ML Pro bei gerade einmal  2mm liegen und die zur Verfügung stehende Strömungsfläche somit sehr gut  ausschöpfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Als Montageelemente setzt man auf jeweils vier austauschbare Ecken (so genannte "Corner Caps"), welche über die Seite des Herstellers mittlerweile auch separat in wahlweise schwarz, weiß, rot oder blau erhältlich sind. Die Handhabung dieser fällt leider etwas fummelig aus, da die Ecken mit   sehr viel Druck übergespannt werden müssen. Als einmaliger   beziehungsweise optionaler Akt im Falle eines Austauschs der Kappen   sollte dies jedoch verschmerzbar sein. Die Kontaktflächen zum Gehäuse oder Kühlkörper sind im Übrigen vollständig gummiert und verhindern somit die Ausbreitung eventuell drohender Vibrationen während des Betriebes. 
Wie schon von einigen Podukten Corsairs gewohnt, finden sich bei der    neuen ML-Serie außerdem schwarze Flachbandkabel mit einfachem PVC-Schirm. Eine zusätzliche Ummantelung  (Sleeve) hätte auch hier sicher nicht schaden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Neben  der schlicht in Schwarz gehaltenen Ausführung bietet Corsair schließlich auch verschiedene  LED-Varianten mit wahlweise weißer, rotor oder blauer    Beleuchtung. Ein besonderes Augenmerk dürfte hier bei den vier sich direkt am PCB befindenden Dioden liegen, welche eine äußerst homogene Ausleuchtung der gesamten, transzulent-mattierten Rotorfläche erzielen. Dank der konstanten Stromversorgung mit 12V (PWM) leidet der Lüfter  zudem unter keinerlei Einbußen hinsichtlich der Leuchtkraft, wenn man seine Drehzahl reduziert (Vgl. Spannung / 3-Pin: auch die Stromversorgung der LED nimmt ab).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
*5.) Lagerung:*

An technischen Besonderheiten bieten die ML Pro vor allem ein neues  Magnetschwebelager („Magnetic Levitation Bearing“), welches  die  Laufruhe, Leistung und Langlebigkeit der Lüfter signifikant verbessern soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Im  Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Gleitlagern setzt man hier auf eine    ringsherum führende Magnetplatte an der Bodenfläche überhalb des PCBs.  Diese soll den Impeller während der Rotation durch ein zusätzliches    Magnetfeld zu den Permanentmagneten in der Rotorschale zum Schweben    bringen und somit drohende Unwuchten vorbeugen. Ziel  dieser  Konstruktion ist es schließlich, die Reibung zwischen   den  statischen  und beweglichen Bauteilen während des Betriebes zu verringern, wodurch  theoretisch eine längere Lebenszeit   sowie geringere Geräuschentwicklung  garantiert werden kann.

Wie gut sich die ML Pro vor diesem Hintergrund auch praktisch schlagen, soll im späteren Verlauf die Beurteilung der Lautstärke zeigen.


*6.) Material und Verarbeitung*

Die ML Pro machen einen äußerlich sehr wertigen und robusten Eindruck.
Vor allem die Wahl des glasfaserverstärkten PBT-Kunststoffes verleiht dem Rahmen eine angenehme Massivität und Verwindungssteifigkeit. Das dabei zustande kommende Gewicht von rund 226g und 235g (exklusive Kabel) im Beispiel der 140mm-Ausführungen sei unter Umständen jedoch bei der Montage auf großen, bereits sehr schweren Kühlern zu berücksichtigen. Zum Vergleich: Noctuas NF-A14 PWM wiegt gerade einmal 179g und düfte als CPU-Lüfter dürfte somit weniger Belastung auf das Mainboard ausüben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Qualitative Mängel zeigen sich bei den ML Pro im Übrigen lediglich bei den rückseitigen Oberflächen der Rotorblätter. Der Kunststoff der schwarzen Ausführungen wurde hier offenkundig nicht poliert und offenbart je nach Lichteinfall daher deutliche Kratzspuren. Das flächig leicht angeraute Rotorblatt der LED-Variante scheint von diesem Problem übrigens nicht betroffen zu sein.


 *7.) Praxistest
**
7.1.) Testverfahren

*​Wie bereits im Rahmen des Lüfter-Roundups vorgestellt, werden die vorliegenden Modelle einem ausführlichen Leistungstest anhand eines selbstgebauten Windkanals unterzogen. Zur Ermittlung der praktischen Performance kommt hierbei ein _testo 417_ Flügelrad-Anemometer (oder vereinfacht "Windmessgerät"; Abb. 1)   zum Einsatz, welches den durch den Kanal geführten Luftstrom an der Austrittsstelle in m³/h festhalten kann.
Durch den Einsatz verschiedener Aufnahmesysteme für den Lüfter lässt sich hierbei wahlweise ein eher niedriger oder hoher Gegendruck erzeugen, um beispielsweise den freiblasenden Betrieb ( Abb. 2) oder Einsatz an einem Radiator (hier: Phobya G-Changer; Abb. 3) simulieren zu können.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Leistung der Lüfter wird von 100% PWM ausgehend in absteigenden 5%-Schritten mithilfe einer Aquaero 5 koordiniert. Das dabei gemessene Fördervolumen kann in Kombination mit den notierten Drehzahlen schließlich tabellarisch und graphisch ausgewertet werden. Eine Übersicht über alle bisher erfassten Lüfter und Vergleichswerte findet sich im Sammelthread des Roundups.

*7.2 .) ML 140 Pro & ML 140 Pro LED


*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​An ersten Vergleichsmodellen zur Beurteilung der Performance bietet sich natürlich insbesondere die A-Serie Noctuas an. Da sich dessen Rotorendesign formal  kaum von dem der ML Pro unterscheidet,  ist zunächst davon auszugehen, dass die erzielte Leistung keine fundamentalen Unterschiede offenlegt.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Legt man die Graphen des NF-A14 PWM, NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 sowie die der ML Pro übereinander, so scheint sich diese Tendenz durchaus zu bestätigen.  Im Trend scheint das Leistungsniveau kaum voneinander abzuweichen.  Die LED-Ausführung des ML Pro vermag im oberen Spektrum lediglich rund 60 U/min weniger auszugeben, zugleich jedoch einen Anstieg von knapp 6 m³/h zu verursachen, was folglich zu der sichtbaren Abweichung des stärker angehobenen Graphen führt. Allein dieses Beispiel demonstriert, wie stark sich Serien- und Messtoleranzen auf die Interpretation von Leistungsdaten auswirken können. Insbesondere die sprunghafte und meist eher flüchtige Ausgabe der anliegenden Drehzahlen seitens der Lüftersteuerung (in diesem Fall bereits eine Aquaero 5) gibt hier Anlass, derartige Angaben stets als grobe Richtwerte zu verstehen und die Ergebnise schließlich unbedingt mit der jeweils zugrundeliegenden Lautstärke abzugleichen.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Mit Blick auf eine Hand voll weiterer Modelle - darunter auch Vertreter von Be Quiet, EKL, Fractal und Phanteks - scheinen sich die ML Pro wie auch bereits die NF-A14 überwiegend im mittleren Leistungsspektrum zu positionieren. Sowohl freiblasend ("Airflow") als auch auf einem Radiator (Phobya G-Changer, 6cm tief, Lamellendichte etwa 11 FPI) ist die Leistung sehr ausgewogen. Das mitunter auf seine Druckstabilität ausgerichtete Design einschließlich  sieben Blättern ermöglicht hier zwar keine Spitzenleistung an reinem Luftdurchsatz, wie es etwa beim Venturi HF der Fall ist, dürfte andererseits jedoch auch weniger unter ungewünschten Verwirbelungen und Soggeräuschen leiden. Gerade beim Einsatz vor beziehungsweise hinter sehr restriktiven Gehäusegittern oder Kühlkörpern  empfiehlt es sich, auf eine gewisse Druckoptimierung zu achten oder zumindest über den Einsatz von Lüfter-Shroud (Vorkammern) nachzudenken.

Dank der Spezifikation auf ganze 2000 U/min dürfte des Weiteren genügend Reserve in Sachen Kühlleistung bestehen. Insofern können die Lüfter leistungstechnisch auch dem industrialPPC Noctuas die Stirn bieten. Wobei hier selbstverständlich anzumerken sei, dass dieses Ausmaß an Leistung, und damit einhergehend auch das erhebliche Maß an Lautstärke, im Bereich der PC-Kühlung nur in den seltensten Fällen von Relevanz sein dürfte.

​


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. November 2016)

*[Review] Corsair ML 120 / 140 Pro*

*7.3 .) ML 120 Pro
* 
Bevor es im Weiteren gilt, die praktische Lautstärke der Lüfter zu beurteilen, soll noch ein kurzer Blick auf die 120mm-Ausführung des ML Pro geworfen werden.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Anmerkung:
Aufgrund eines fehlenden Adapterstückes liegen leider noch keine spezifischen Radiator-Werte vor. Diese werden zu gegebener Zeit nachgetragen.​
In der Tendenz seigt sich auch hier wieder eine eher durchschnittliche Leistung. Im direkten Vergleich zu Vetretern Noctuas, Noiseblockers, Aerocools et al positioniert sich der ML 120 lediglich zwischen dem Thermaltake Riing und dem Fractal HF-12.
Die Maximaldrehzahl von immerhin rund 2400 U/min garantiert andererseits jedoch noch genügend "Luft nach oben", um bei Bedarf ein entsprechend hohes Maß an Leistung freizusetzen. Die neu konzipierte Blattgeometrie samt sieben Flügeln legt zudem auch hier die Vermutung nahe, dass der Lüfter einen Kompromiss zwischen Luftdruck und -durchsatz bieten soll.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​​Als erste Zwischenbilanz lässt sich ziehen, dass die ermittelte Leistung der 120mm und 140mm ML Pro (auch unter Berücksichtigung potenzieller Toleranzen) überwiegend im mittleren Spektrum liegt. Ob sich das Prinzip eines aus den zuvorigen "AF" ("Airflow") und "SP" ("Static  Pressure") Serien abegeleiteten Hybriden praktisch wirklich bewährend kann, soll im Folgenden jedoch durch die beobachteten Geräuschentwicklungen entschieden werden.


 *8.) Lautstärke

*Die Bewertung der Lautstärke soll in zweierlei Schritten erfolgen:*1.)* Beschreibung nach eigenem Gehör: jeweils im Freifeld als auch an einem Lochgitter
*2.)*  Erfassung von Geräuschaufnahmen: jeweils  am Lochgitter ​
Vor diesen Maßnahmen werden die Lüfter zunächst  für 24 Stunden bei 100% Leistung (12V) eingelaufen, damit sich die Schmiermittel bestmöglich verteilen können (vor dem Antesten der ML Pro dringend empfohlen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zur Simulation der Montage im Gehäuse, bei der die Geräuschcharakteristik zum Beispiel durch eine partielle Schallrefelxion, Ankopplung und schließlich auch den Luftwiderstand des Meshs beinflusst wird, kommt ein Lochgitter (Ø 4mm, 0.7mm Stärke) zum Einsatz, welches in ein Stahl-Stativ eingespannt wurde. Die Lüfter selbst werden per Gummi-Adapter befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


​*8.1.) Subjektiver Eindruck
*​

* ML 140 Pro LED:*

Im Freifeld beziehungsweise lose in der Hand gehalten ist bei voller Leistung (100% PWM, entspricht bis zu 2000 U/min) wie zu erwarten ein sehr starker Luftstrom hörbar. Das Rauschen ist hier derart ausgeprägt, dass es einen Intel-Boxed-Kühler auf voller Leistung (ebenfalls 2000 U/min) deutlich übertönt,  sogar das Summen schnelldrehender Festplatten oder Laufwerken in den Schatten stellen kann. Im Vergleich zum Noctua industrialPPC-2000 erscheint er hier womöglich immernoch eine Nuance leiser. Empfehlenswert ist diese Konfiguration jedoch selbstverständlich nicht, sofern einem die Lautstärke seines Rechners in irgendeiner Art und Weise wichtig ist.
Ab wann der Lüfter im Weiteren bereits als leise genug bezeichnet werden kann, lässt sich selbstverständlich nur schwer vereinheitlichen. Grob veranschlagt könnte man jedoch sagen, dass die Strömungsgeräusche ab etwa 65% bis 60% respektive 1150 U/min bis 1050 U/min einen akzeptablen Rahmen einnehmen. Ab dieser Schwelle tritt das Rauschen der Luft immer weiter zurück, sodass in einer ruhigen Umgebung letztlich auch die Lagercharakteristik zum Vorschein kommt. Diese macht sich im Falle des ML Pro LED leider als ein mittelschweres Klackern bemerkbar, dessen Frequenz / Häufigkeit mit dem Absenken der Drehzahl weiter abnimmt. Ab 700 U/min  (45%) ließe sich der Lüfter auf einen Abstand von 50cm allerdings schon als  angenehm leise bezeichnen. Besagte Geräusche sind hier erstaunlicherweise nur noch im sehr stillen Raum beziehungsweise bei näherer Betrachtung (<50cm) wahrnehmbar.

Bereits beim kurzzeitgen Abstellen auf die hölzerne Schreibtischplatte fällt allerdings auf, dass der Lüfter beim Kontakt mit schallharten Oberflächen deutlich lauter wird. Dabei fungiert der massive Rahmen regelrecht wie ein akustischer Blitzableiter, der sämtlichen Körperschall an das angekoppelte  Medium überträgt und das Klackern des Lüfters _deutlich_ verstärkt. Derartige Tendenzen lassen sich leider bei sehr vielen Lüftern verzeichnen und sind zumeist auf einen nicht sonderlich schwingungsarmen Antrieb zurückzuführen. Wenn möglich, dann sollte ein direkter Kontakt zwischen dem dunklen Kunststoffrahmen und der Montagefläche also vermieden werden.

Schließlich folgt noch die (_per Gummi-Pins realisierte_) Montage an dem oben dargestellten Lochgitter, um den praktischen Einsatz als Hecklüfter samt zu überwindendem Luftwiderstand simulieren zu können.
Hier scheint die Tendenz dahin zu gehen, dass die beobachteten Nebengeräusche stärker von den durch das Gitter hervorgerufenen Verwirbelungen überdeckt werden. Praktisch ist auf einen Abstand von 50cm zumeist nur das Rauschen der Luft wahrnehmbar.
Unter gezielter Betrachtung im stillen  Raum wird auf eine Entfernung von etwa 20cm bei Drehzahlen unterhalb der 800 U/min neben einem etwas intensivierten Klackern allerdings auch ein  leichtes Schleifen des Lagers hörbar. Streng genau genommen lässt sich der Lüfter also nicht als puristisches Silent-Modell bezeichnen. In wie fern diese Hördistanz von praktischer Relevanz ist, muss jedoch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Festzuhalten wäre jedenfalls, dass die angemerkten Phänomene ab einer Distanz von etwa 50cm nur noch gerinfügig bis gar nicht mehr ins  Gewicht fallen.

Seine Stärken spielt der ML Pro schließlich vor allem bei der saugenden Montage aus. Bei angeglichener Leistung (in m³/h) gibt der Lüfter lediglich einen tief brummenden Ton von sich, sehr ähnlich der Charakteristik des NF-A14. Ein hohes Rauschen oder stark mitteltöniges Brummen wie es etwa beim HF-14 oder eLoop B14 der Fall ist, konnte hier nicht beobachtet werden. Insofern qualifiziert sich der Lüfter prinzipiell also sowohl für den Push- als auch Pull-Betrieb.


*ML 140 Pro:*

Die bis hierhin beschriebenen Tendenzen lassen sich im Wesentlichen auch auf den Non-LED ML Pro übertragen.
Speziell bei diesem Sample scheint das  Klackern jedoch etwas schwächer ausgeprägt zu sein. Das zuvor geschilderte Schleifen, welches auf einen Abstand von etwa 20cm hörbar wurde, ist hier kaum noch wahrnehmbar. Ab 45% beziehungsweise etwa 700 U/min kann der Lüfter auf eine Entfernung von 50cm als effektiv sehr leise bezeichnet werden. An einem Lochgitter werden potenzielle Nebengeräusche seitens des Antriebes auch hier wieder stärker von der Strömung der Luft überlagert.


*ML 120 Pro:
*
Die kleinere Ausführung des ML Pro  macht sich insbesondere durch ihre höhere Maximaldrehzahl von bis zu 2400 U/min bemerkbar, welche gleichermaßen für eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Leistung aber auch entsprechende Lautstärke sorgt. Bei 100% Leistung erscheint der 120mm  sogar  nochmal etwas lauter und hochtöniger, als das 140mm-Pendant. Das erzeugte Rauschen der Luft überwiegt  infolge bis zur Schwelle  von etwa 50% bis 55% ( 950 - 1100 U/min), legt freiblasend allmählich ein Klackern und Schleifen leichten bis mittleren Grades (je nach gewähltem Abstand) frei. Ab einer Geschwindigkeit von circa 45% (750 U/min) fallen die Strömungsgeräusche fast gänzlich in den Hintergrund.  Auch hier gilt wieder die Eigenschaft, dass der Lüfter ab etwa 50cm Hördistanz gedrosselt sehr leise agiert. Unterhalb der 700 U/min ist der Lüfter im stillen Raum auf realistischem Abstand im Grunde kaum noch wahrnehmbar. 

Durch eine Installation am Lochgitter wird das Klackern und Schleifen beim vorliegenden Sample bedauerlicherweise leicht versträrkt. Vor allem bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen und saugseitigen Barrieren am Einstromfeld kommt es  zu einer hörbaren Anhebung der Nebengeräusche. Im Vergleich zu anderen 120mm schneidet der ML Pro hinsichtlich der Gesamtcharakteristik jedoch nicht unbedingt schlecht ab. Das erzeugte Brummen erweist sich bei beispielsweise Noiseblockers eLoop B12-2 oder Aerocools Dead Silence als merklich hochtöniger. Auch leidet der Lüfter saugseitig unter keinem überhöhten Grundrauschen, wie es etwa bei Fractals HF-12 der Fall ist. 

*8.2. Geräuschaufnahmen*

- werden aufgrund einer derzeitgen Umstellung des Testsystems nachgereicht -


​*9.) Resümee*
​Fassen wir die bisherigen Beobachtungen zusammen, so punkten die ML Pro in erster Linie durch eine  ansprechende Optik, eine hochwertige Verarbeitung sowie eine weitestgehend flexible Einsatzmöglichkeit.
Überzeugen können vor allem das außergewöhnliche Rahmendesign  sowie eine schicke LED-Beleuchtung.  Auch die äußere Fertigungsqualität liegt mit Ausnahme der rückseitigen Rotorflächen auf einem hohen Niveau.
Hinsichtlich der drehzahlabhängigen Effizienz liefern zwar weder die 120mm noch 140mm schlagkräftige Bestwerte. Demgegenüber steht jedoch ein ausgedehnter Regelbereich mit massig  Leistungsreserven sowie eine prinzipiell sowohl für den saugenden als auch pustenden Betrieb geeignetes (mehr oder weniger eigenständiges) Rotorendesign.  Im  Vergleich zu einigen Konkurrenzprodukten leiden die ML Pro beim Einsatz  vor  beziehungsweise hinter Winderständen nach subjektivem Eindruck weniger unter hörbaren Verwirbelungen. Die Beurteilung der Lautstärke insgesamt variiert im Übrigen zwischen mittelmäßig und sehr gut, je nach gewählter Drehzahl und effektivem Mindestabstand. Wenn möglich, dann sollte übrigens der Kontakt des Kunststoffahmens mit dem Gehäuse vermieden werden. Denn gerade bei einer "zu harten" Montage verlieren die Lüfter einen wesentlichen Teil ihres Potenzials und offenbaren somit womöglich auch einige noch bestehende Ungereimtheiten seitens "MagLev"-Lagerung. Die verzeichneten Nebengeräusche (Klackern und Schleifen) ließen hier nämlich schließen, dass der als besonders  reibungsarm beschriebene Antrieb noch einiger Feinjustierungen bedarf. 

Was bleibt, ist ein als Ablöser der alten AF- und SP-Serie konzipierter und soweit auch durchaus gelungener Allrounder mit ansprechendem Design und weiterentwickelter Mechanik.
Gerade vor dem Hintergrund der verkündeten  Programmatik "If NASA Designed a Computer Case Fan" besteht jedoch noch Bedarf, die nicht in allen Lagen gänzlich überzeugende Laufruhe in eine beständigere Form zu bringen. Nicht zuletzt wäre auch ein klein wenig mehr Zubehör wünschenswert gewesen, um den satten Preis gerechtfertigen zu können.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
​* Ein ausdrücklicher Dank gilt schließlich an Corsair respektive Herrn Geler und Herrn Friedsam für den freundlichen Kontakt sowie die Bereitstellung der untersuchten Samples.*​


----------



## Fatal Justice (10. November 2016)

Keiner der das Review würdigen möchte? Deine Arbeit ist wirklich Extraklasse, auch das Roundup...Dazu habe ich gleich mal eine Frage. Wo ordnet sich der Lüfter dann ungefähr ein (bezogen auf den Test 2016)? Derzeit plane ich den Neubau eines PC (nicht mein eigener) auf itx Basis und es wird wohl nur einen einzigen Lüfter geben, der Rest ist passiv. Der Lüfter soll warsch. mit 120mm auf 140mm Adapter einen beQuiet 120er Radiator kühlen, also mit etwas Abstand zu den Lamellen. Das Gehäuse wird nicht mehr gedämmt sein, aber überall Entkoppler, außerdem nur SSD. Ist der Corsair für Radiator gut geeignet und besser, sprich leiser, wenn mit Shroud/Adapter betrieben?

Edit:
Drehzahlen kann ich natürlich schlecht abschätzen, aber die CPU wird nicht übertaktet (65W TDP) und der Lüfter soll dauerhaft (Idle und Load) heruntergeregelt sehr leise laufen. Vermutlich 1000 Upm und darunter...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. November 2016)

Danke für das Feedback! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ML Pro - zumindest der 140mm - liegt im Großen und Ganzen auf dem  Niveau des NF-A14. Bei angeglichener Leistung liegen wirklich keine  Welten dazwischen. Der Corsair leidet auf nähere Distanz wie gesagt  lediglich unter einigen Nebengeräuschen (Klackern und Schleifen), welche  für Silent-Enthusiasten womöglich schon ein KO-Argument sein könnten.  Zumal man ja auch immer eine gewisse Serienstreuung offen halten muss.  Da wird sich noch zeigen, wie laufruhig die ML Pro  in  der Masse auf  längere Frist wirklich agieren.
Speziell für meine Samples lässt sich jedoch auch sagen, dass die  Begleiterscheinungen beim finalen Einbau im Gehäuse beziehungsweise beim  Erhöhen der Distanz auf eine alltagstauglichere Hörposition kaum bis  gar nicht mehr auszumachen sind, sofern man auch die Drehzahlen entsprechend gering hält. Bei 700 U/min und weniger können sie je nach Szenario wirklich sehr leise sein. Oberhalb dessen nimmt dann natürlich auch das Rauschen der Luft immer weiter zu.

Empfehlen kann man den Lüfter jedenfalls überall dort, wo Potenzial für  Gegendruck herrscht. Sprich: Kühler, Radiatoren, enge Gehäusegitter,...
Wenn man die Geräuschentwicklung hinzuzieht und die Leistung angleicht, dann schneiden die ML Pro dort eigentlich recht gut ab.

Ob es der happige Preis wert ist, muss jedoch jeder für sich selbst  entscheiden. Ingesamt sind die Lüfter halt keine P/L-Kracher. Außer der  Optik und der weitestgehend flexiblen Leistung (nicht besonders stark im  Durchsatz, dafür aber nicht wählerisch im Hinblick auf Barrieren)  bieten die ML Pro natürlich keine markanten Alleinstellungsmerkmale.

Bezüglich dem Einsatz von Shrouds werde ich demnächst nochmal ein  eigenes Special verfassen und dazu auch konkrete Messdaten liefern.
Nach meinem bisherigen Eindruck scheint es jedoch so zu sein, dass die  hörbaren Verwirbelungen bei der saugseitigen Montage stellenweise  deutlich reduziert werden können. Im Push sind die Auswirkungen  erwartungsgemäß geringer, da hier meist auch weniger Potenzial für  turbulenzbedingte Nebengeräusche besteht.


----------



## v3nom (10. November 2016)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Keiner der das Review würdigen möchte? Deine Arbeit ist wirklich Extraklasse, auch das Roundup...



Hast recht. 
Gutes Review 

Ich hatte auch 6x ML 120er und wollte damit die NF-F12 classic ersetzen, aber im Idle war das tickern nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (10. November 2016)

Danke, das klingt vielversprechend. Dann sollte der ja passen...
Auf das Special bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. November 2016)

Lüfter sind"DerKabelbinder" geprüft, so langsam ein Qualitätssiegel!   Nee wirklich, schöner Test, dennoch überzeugen mich die Lüfter nicht. Habe jetzt auch nicht geguckt ob sie günstiger geworden sind, aber bei der Fülle an Alternativen sehe ich keinen Grund auf diese Lüfter um zu steigen.

edit: gerade nochmal gesehen mit den ganzen Geräuschen und happigem Preis, nee sorry Corsair....laß' ma jut sein


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. November 2016)

Danke für die weiteren Eindrücke 
Ich werde versuchen, die Geräuschaufnahmen so schnell wie möglich nachzureichen. Vielleicht lässt sich die Sache mit den Nebengeräuschen dann noch etwas konkretisieren.

@*v3nom:*
Auf welche Distanz wurde es bei dir hörbar?
Trat das Problem sowohl im Freifeld als auch im Gehäuse montiert auf?
Wie lange hast du die Lüfter einlaufen lassen?


----------



## v3nom (10. November 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Auf welche Distanz wurde es bei dir hörbar?
> Trat das Problem sowohl im Freifeld als auch im Gehäuse montiert auf?
> Wie lange hast du die Lüfter einlaufen lassen?



Hatte die Lüfter fast 2 Wochen und auch mal 2 Tage schnell einlaufen lassen. Waren im Dark Base Pro 900 vorne im als Intake vor einem Radiator und oben im Pull auch auf einem Radiator.
Ab 1000rpm waren die Lüfter ein Traum, aber alles drunter hatte eine Art tickern (sehr leise) was mich aber im Idle echt gestört hatte. PC steht ca 75cm von mir entfernt auf dem Schreibtisch (Frontlüfter also auf Kopfhöhe).


----------



## Lendithil (20. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ja mal ein sehr ausführlicher und aufwendiger Test! Danke!

Ich hätte noch zwei Fragen

1.  Wie hast du die RPM soweit heruntergestellt?Übers Mainboard?


2. Wie hoch muss die mindest anliegende Spannung sein damit der Gehäuselüfter startet?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Oktober 2017)

Lendithil schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein sehr ausführlicher und aufwendiger Test! Danke!
> 
> Ich hätte noch zwei Fragen
> 
> ...



Diese Lüfter sind PWM gesteuert, das heißt nicht über Spannung geregelt, sondern über dieses Signal gesteuert und ich vermute über Mainboard oder eine andere Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Oktober 2017)

Mal wieder ein schöner Test . Muss aber sagen habe die ML 120  Pro Led hier (4x) und kann sagen das bei 800 Rpm keine Nebengeräusche hörbar sind. Auch bei knappen 1000 Rpm ist nur der Luftzug zu hören. Zum vergleich habe ich auch wertigere Lüfter wie Eloops oder Venturi da. Vielleicht haste schlechte Modelle erwischt oder die müssen noch einlaufen?


----------



## KnSN (20. Oktober 2017)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Diese Lüfter sind PWM gesteuert, das heißt nicht über Spannung geregelt



Die Pulsweitenmodulation schaltet über den Tastgrad, daraus ergeben sich in Konkretem die Spannungsimpulse, diese das Produkt aus der Impulsfolgefrequenz und der Impulslänge sind, diese daraus resultierende Impulsantwort die Modulation aus der Signalstärke ist. Die Impulsantwort hat zwar nichts mit der Spannungsregelung zu tun, dennoch ergibt sich aus der Spannungsregelung die Impulsleistung und diese entspricht dem Frequenzspektrum, was bedeutet, dass die Stromstärke das Potenzial aus der Spannung und der Impedanz ist und das ist maßgeblich für das Drehmoment des Lüfters, denn an 5, 7 und 9 Volt wird der Lüfter in seinem Drehzahlbereich eingeschränkt gegenüber den 12 Volt: Der Lüfter erzielt sein nominell maximales Drehmoment nicht und sein niedrigstes Drehmoment ist frühzeitig erzielt - bemessen an den 5 und 7 Volt fällt er schon während einem mittleren Drehzahlbereich (500 RPM) aus. Die anliegende Stromstärke ist immer maßgeblich für die Leistungsfähigkeit des Lüfters, ungleich ob die Steuerung das Produkt aus der  Spannungsregelung ist oder aus dem Spannungsimpuls.


----------



## Lendithil (22. Oktober 2017)

Ja das weiß ich, ich habe ja den Test gelesen aber mal angenommen ich habe keinen Platz mehr auf dem Mainboard und würde es gerne übers Netzteil regeln dann würde ich dies über die Spannung tun.


----------

